# Don't get stuck on the beach.



## 2cScott (May 7, 2018)

Always carry a bucket and a shovel with you and hopefully they just ride and you don't need them.
You can easily dig out in "front" of your tires and then wet it down with water you got with your bucket. Then drive out. 
Walk and plan your route before you get your vehicle unstuck.
Keep in mind it is usually but not always best to drive out of being stuck the direction you drove in. Example: You drive foward into a soft spot and get stuck, then back out. So you would dig out and wet the sand behind your tires. 
If you forget as we all do and don't have a shovel and/or bucket. Make do with what you do have. You can dig sand with hands fairly easy, and there is usually a bucket or plastic bottle every 50 yards or so on the beach, where you would get stuck, that is not maintained. 
I know most experienced beach fisherman(fisherwomen) already know all of this but for any that don't I hope this helps.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Good advice. 

Consider Including a 12V air compressor and deflate tires down to 15 psi before driving on soft sand. 

I carry a highlift jack and two 20' towing straps in my jeep along with bucket, shovel, and come-along. I never have bought a winch but may in the future.


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

And I have another tip. Don't camp near where you got stuck unless you want to be digging out other trucks all night. :wink:


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

bigdav160 said:


> And I have another tip. Don't camp near where you got stuck unless you want to be digging out other trucks all night. :wink:


Nice


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

bigdav160 said:


> And I have another tip. Don't camp near where you got stuck unless you want to be *watching them dig* out other trucks all night. :wink:


FIFY


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

I was at South Padre on the 5th and the beach was TERRIBLE. I've never seen it so rough. Had to pull out some yankee about 100 yards from the entrance. His wife was eye candy, though, so I made an exception...


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Ive pulled out so many at slp ..some i still see some wont ever come back lol


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

I used to carry 60 or 80 feet of snatch strap and lifting slings because somebody was always stuck on Sargent Beach. Middle of the week these Cedar Lake guys somehow managed to high center on a tree that washed up.

I had to go back to the house and get 100 feet of welded chain to pull them off. I always let the person I'm pulling out rig the sling or strap on their vehicle while I watch and give tips. :smile:


----------



## sharkinaggie07 (Oct 1, 2016)

seabo said:


> Ive pulled out so many at slp ..some i still see some wont ever come back lol


The amount of idiots behind the wheel at SLP is quite high. That, along with how quickly driving conditions change at that place, makes for a lot of tow work.

-SA


----------



## TOMBOB (Apr 9, 2012)

I stuck my F150 for the first time last Saturday at SLP. I made it all the way but the last 15 feet. When someone stopped to help pull me out, all I could think about was making a u turn to get back out of there and that's what I did. Almost stuck it again getting out.
Not sure how soon I'll be back to SLP.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Get four thick long boards 1ftx4ft and put some 1ft 2x4 bars across it and take them with you.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Working in Mississippi I got a call from a neighbor in Cypress saying her daughter and boyfriend got stuck on Sargent Beach. And when the wrecker pulled them out the truck was undrivable, so she wanted to know if they could put it in our front yard down there till they could get a tow back to Houston.

2 days later I get down and see this. It was gone when we got in from fishing.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

that didn't take long to start rusting up. was it in the water?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Gilbert said:


> that didn't take long to start rusting up. was it in the water?


They said the waves were breaking over the hood and hitting the windshield, so apparently they went in head first.

Where you been?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> They said the waves were breaking over the hood and hitting the windshield, so apparently they went in head first.
> 
> Where you been?


Mexico. Trump wasn't joking. :biggrin:


----------

